# Black Walnut question



## cat-face timber (Sep 8, 2010)

I have some Black Walnut nuts.
What is the best way to store them so I can plant next spring?
Should I take off all the outside covering?

I would also like to "start" a few inside and transplant them next spring. Is this a good idea? Will they be hard to transplant?

Thanks for any and all information.


----------



## kyle1! (Sep 10, 2010)

*Need stratification*

BW nuts need a period of cold to germinate. You can accomplish this by placing them in a fridge to overwinter or if you live in a somewhat cold region plant them in the ground. BW is a somewhat weedy tree so transplanting them shouldn't be very hard. To save a little effort plant the nuts where you want the trees to be and then see which tree is the dominate one cull the rest.

Brian


----------



## scottr (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, take off all the outside covering.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.na.fs.fed.us/pubs/silvics_manual/volume_2/juglans/nigra.htm

Read about the stratification period and seedling development process in this report. Under the "Life History" section.


----------



## Bigsnowdog (Sep 23, 2010)

To echo another poster, the best thing is to plant them now, if you can. That is how nature does it.


----------

